# Last Looks Makeup Academy



## Kaya (May 27, 2006)

*Did Anybody attend for their classes ?? its quite expensive and i dont know is it worth to get some training from them or not ??* *let me know ASAP *

*Thanks *


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 27, 2006)

I haven't taken their classes, but there's just something about this company that rubs me the wrong way...

Kind of like the "if it's too good to be true" line of thought.


----------



## Leza1121 (May 28, 2006)

Hi,

I didn't attend there either. Have you considered MUD (Makeup Designery)?


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* Hi,
I didn't attend there either. Have you considered MUD (Makeup Designery)?

*No. I didn't even heard about them LOL*


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 30, 2006)

Wish I could help. Best of luck though! ;0)


----------



## Leza1121 (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kaya* *No. I didn't even heard about them LOL* Hi,
Quite a number of makeup artists have attended their school. They opened up a school here in NYC last year. I maytake some advanced fx classes. If you're in California, you can also look into Westmore Academy or Joe Blasco.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2006)

_*Unfortunately I live in Chicago ..... so neither NYC and CA are close to me ;( But last year i went to LA for a couple of days and I know there is a lot of makeup schools over there ..... I wish i could live there &lt;tear&gt; but *_

Anywayz i checked out this Makeup Designory School its really cool Thanks for the INFO its good to know


----------



## SophiaRose (Apr 19, 2010)

Last looks makeup academy was the worst class *EVER* ----*DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY *!!!!!!!! they are extemely unprofessional, the teacher was late looked like he just woke up didnt look like he showered in weeks his name was mitch. The owner Gregory is just there for the money and its quite obvious. All you leave with is a talon gun no compressor no makeup and really no knowledge. Im very disappointed and so was several others who attended my airbrush makeup class. I also heard threw the others that took the week long classes they were just as disappointingl. So Im warning you threw my own experience it was *HORRIBLE* do *NOT* attend Last Looks Makeup Academy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeneMkupGrl (Nov 19, 2010)

I TOTALLY disagree with this girl. I went to Last Looks in New York and Mitch was my teacher too. I took the Bridal, Airbrush and Eyes makeup classes. The classes had great timing and was enexpensive. I was 100% satisfied with the classes! The teacher was patient, outgoing, friendly, was willing to help, AWESOME!! Highly recommendable! Last Looks has been such a great experience, I have learned so much in six days. I recommend anybody who wants to take some makeup courses to deffinately go thru Last Looks...they rock!!! The other students and I would go to lunch together and they all loved the classes too.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to go to MUD Makeup Designory for their special effects makeup classes, but it's expensive. and only in 2 cities, n.y. and l.a.

A lot of the time you just need the basic knowledge, talent and perserverance to succeed.


----------



## Fruitjuice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sooo glad you said that cause they are coming to the Houston area and I wanted to sign up but I couldn't make up my mind between them and HEX makeup school. Has anyone attended HEX?


----------



## TheWittyOne (Dec 13, 2010)

I know three girls who attendd their class in Houston who had a female instructor who spent more time talkin about celebrity gossip then makeup, and discussed her personal relatioship and bedroom stuff. I was completey shocked. After hearing that I dont plan on taking any classes with them. Two of my friends took HEX's class, they said it was good but really kinda short, theyre taking more classes with different places. There is a new school in Texas called Transformations Makeup Academy I heard about from a sales associate at Sephora. They have a 60 hour class that looks totally awesome!! Its an actual location where you can meet with the instructor, take a tour, check out their portfolio. Its like the only real makeup school in the southwest part of the US, Im definitely starting their night class next month in Jan.


----------



## jjquimba (May 15, 2011)

I completely agree with you.... I was also skeptical about this classe... I did it because its the cheapest and shortest ... But I was pleasantly surprise ... Mitch was an awesome teacher very knowledgeable... Lots of hands-on which I appreciate because I learn more doing that than an all day lecture ... That's whats great about it he's got enough lecture and lots of hands on ..... Lots of fun.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Did Anybody attend for their classes ?? its quite expensive and i dont know is it worth to get some training from them or not ??* *let me know ASAP *
> 
> *Thanks *


I looked into it before, but I can't really find anything as far as reputation. I would imagine that if it was anything worthwhile, people would know more about it. For employment purposes, if I were you, I'd think more about going to the Make Up Designory, just because it seems that when people think of makeup, that's the first school that comes to mind. I have a friend who went there and she loved it.


----------



## jjquimba (May 15, 2011)

Should attend their classes .... Great for the money... You learn so much in a short amount of time.


----------



## jjquimba (May 15, 2011)

Another thing about Gregory, he was not there "just for the money" as the one girl put it.... He was there to make sure that Mitch covers/answers everything that's needed to be covered and all questions be answered... He's there to assist as well make sure all things are available makeup tools and product wise.


----------



## emstyling (Jun 14, 2011)

I just attended a Last Looks Make Up Class in Austin, Texas. My instructor was Mitch Ely, a practicing make up artist who is current in the field of TV, film, stage, bridal, print, commercials, etc.. I had a very positive experience and came away with a lot of knowledge that I'm still processing. Practice, practice. The learning environment at Last Looks fosters success for each individual's needs and learning levels. A bonus was that my classmates--all of them--were engaging, friendly and encouraging toward each other. We had fun! We've all exchanged emails and plan to network with each other.

We were fortunate to have ethnic diversity as well as age diversity so that we could all stretch our skills working on various face textures and colors. Mitch is grounded, approachable, ethical and, of course, an extremely talented make-up artist. He not only shared a wealth of technical experience, he shared his business sense with us. He did all of this with his ego in tact.
Gregory, one of the owners was present and is also a man of integrity.

We had live models and each other to practice on. And the hands-on we received is amazing--lots of constructive feedback and individual attention.

My only regret is that I couldn't take the time to attend two more of the classes while Last Looks was in my city. The good news is that at Last Looks Academy, you can repeat the class(es) you took anywhere they offer it in the contiguous USA for two years!

For anyone who is struggling as I did a couple of years ago on where to get more education, I hope this review helps you.

I flew to Los Angeles and attended an immersion class that cost me a fortune. Most of what was promised on the website was not fulfilled or was embellished. And, the hidden costs kept sneaking up as the class approached and more so once I arrived in LA. This was in addition to flight, hotel, taxis and food. Unfortunately, the owner/instructor created and tolerated an environment of back biting and competition (not nearly enough models for a class that was supposed to be limited to X amount of students). Go to Last Looks first. You'll be glad you did.

Sincerely,
Margo


----------



## SouthernChic (Feb 3, 2012)

Margo-

Would you mind revealing the name of the course you took in LA?  I too am currently looking into taking a course in LA and want to make sure that it is not the same course!  Also, has anyone gone to the Media Makeup Academy in Chicago?


----------



## SouthernChic (Feb 3, 2012)

Margo-

Would you mind revealing the name of the course you took in LA?  I too am currently looking into taking a course in LA and want to make sure that it is not the same course!  Also, has anyone gone to the Media Makeup Academy in Chicago?


----------

